# BF-109 seams?



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I am working on some 109's and need some info. Can anyone tell me if the planes had a sheetmetal seam that ran along the bottom from wings to tail. I have images of models showing the seam, which is of course also the parting seam of the fuselage halves. I am asking to see if the parting seam should be filled or not.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

If you are talking about the seams on the spine and belly of the fuselage aft of the cockpit then yes there was a seam there, one word of warning though, on photographs of 109s that fuselage seam line is not always that visable so if you are adding this feature to your model go very lightly. The fuselage seam line was much easier to see on the bottom of the aircraft because dirt would tend to collect there from dust, dirt, or even mud stirred up by the wheels and the blast from the prop wash.

Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AFAIK all of the 109s were also built in the same segmented construction too so the same detail would apply to the B or the K


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks! Sounds like all need to do is swnad down the joints from putting the halves together, not complete remove of that seam.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

IIRC, the 109 fuselage was built in two halves and then joined together down the centerline, so yes, there's actually a seam there!

I once read of someone noticing the same thing when he saw a B-29 in person for the first time. He'd just spent lots of time and energy getting rid of the seam on the 1/48 Monogram kit, then discovered the real plane HAD one! No word on whether he proceeded to dent the airplane with his forehead.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I got rid of the seams!BTW the Gustav was always my fave 109 variant.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! Everybody loves a Gustav! 

Just one thing - both ailerons shouldn't be deflected in the same direction - if one's down, the other should be up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes... one up, the other down. And the control stick should reflect that too in the cockpit.


----------

